# Mcintosh Amps - Opinions please



## ALMO (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi there, I am hoping to hear from anyone who has tried Mac amps and can provide detailed testimonials as to the sound quality and their overall opinion of the Mac car audio experience. I have auditioned their home gear, but have a 4000m sitting in my closet pissing my wife off. I do plan to use it but not sure which vehicle to put it in seeing as it's not the smallest amp I have installed. I also have us amps tube amp, helix 5ch, and a sweet sounding orion gs200 at my disposal. My front stage is dls ur36 3way passive and head unit is Eclipse 8454, sub options are 10" dls mw110 in a deckert deathbox or a 12" boston pro 12.5 in a sealed box. 
Opinions please!
Thanks in advance,
Almo


----------



## ALMO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for your help, which section do you suggest?
Almo


----------

